# Smoking Shellfish??



## bobbobbbq (May 17, 2014)

Iv been thinking about smoking some sort of shellfish ie Cockles, oysters. Has anyone tried this before and if so do you have any tips?


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106282/best-smoked-oysters-ever-recipe

Personally I like mine with a bit of EVOO, garlic, and horseradish on drizzled on top.......... Just eat till you run out. Best to move the beer as far away as possible so the oysters will at least get a little smoke while you get another beer.

You know oysters are supposed to be aphrodisiacs, but I only usually get 4 or 5 out of a dozen to work.


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Uncle Goldie haha.

Any tips on the best smoking method?


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2014)

Did you check the link out? Its step by step.


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 17, 2014)

Sorry my bad I didn't see it. It's been a long day. Thanks buddy.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 17, 2014)

Hello.  Looks like my good friend Foam has you sorted.  Be sure to post some picts.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2014)

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> It's been a long day. Thanks buddy.


LOL... I know the feeling been cleaning the garage since 6AM this morning, got a crawfish boil scheduled after the christening of my God Daughter's new little girl tomorrow. The problem with building in a nice party area is always having to clean it for others to party!  LOL

Worked in the yard till dark-thirty for all week getting the yard all pretty pretty, heck I even sweep and power washed all the driveways, patio and sidewalks!!  All that is left is the back deck & outside bathrooms, I am thinking maybe tomorrow morning! Besides LSU is on the tube now!

I am getting too old for this~!


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 18, 2014)

It sounds to me like your main problem is have to much real estate haha. I would love to have enough time to work in my back yard but my petrol tanker won't drive it's self and no matter how hard I try to ignore them the bills won't go away lol. We are having a lil BBQ today to celebrate my father in laws birthday but unfortunately there will be no smoked produce to enjoy as Iv only just been told I'm bbqing!! 
Keep up the good work buddy it sounds like you throw one heck of a shindig my friend.


----------

